# Utilisation de Spark/Airmail avec une adresse iCloud.com



## Bruno de Malaisie (18 Juin 2017)

Bonjour à tous, 
Depuis le 15 juin, il y a une manip supplémentaire si l'on a un compte iCloud et qu'on utilise un autre client mail que l'application native. 
Mon problème, c'est que mon Apple ID ne se finit pas par iCloud.com, mais par Gmail.com. 
La double vérification est d'ores et déjà faite. 
Mais, le mot de passe donné par Apple correspond à mon Apple ID, et non pas à mon adresse iCloud.com. Du coup, je ne peux utiliser que l'application Mail si je veux aussi avoir cette adresse mail en même temps que les autres. Si j'utilise Airmail ou Spark, cette adresse est bloquée car je n'ai pas de mot de passe pour celle-ci. 
Du coup, serait-ce possible de changer mon Apple ID (et utiliser l'adresse iCloud.com au lieu de Gmail.com) sans perdre tous les achats faits précédemment. 
Si cela est possible, cela me simplifiera la vie.  Et me permettra de changer de client mail si envie. 
J'espère être assez clair. 
Excellente journée à tous.


----------



## r e m y (18 Juin 2017)

Mais sur le site https://appleid.apple.com, au lieu de te connecter avec ton AppleID habituel (ton adresse Gmail), si tu te connectes avec l'identifiant @icloud.com (celui de l'adresse eMail) et son mot de passe, ca ne fonctionne pas?
Il doit bien y avoir moyen de se connecter sur CE compte iCloud.com pour y activer l'identification à 2 facteurs et créer un mot de passe d'application pour Spark et un autre pour AirMail, non?


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (19 Juin 2017)

Si je vais sur le site appleid.apple.com, cela me propose que mon  ID. Je  commence à m'habituer à Mail donc je ne souffre pas trop. J'espère trouver une solution. Je vais regarder sur  Support...


----------



## r e m y (19 Juin 2017)

Bruno de Malaisie a dit:


> Si je vais sur le site appleid.apple.com, cela me propose que mon  ID....



Comment ça, ça ne te propose que ton AppleID???
Sur cette page web, il est demandé de saisir un identifiant (adresse email) et mot de passe. Même si ton AppleID se preremplit quand tu accèdes à la page, remplace-le par l'email iCloud et le mot de passe associé! Tu dois bien pouvoir te connecter sur ce compte iCloud, non?


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (19 Juin 2017)

Ça ne propose que mon Apple ID. Si je change et que je mets à la place mon adresse sur icloud, elle deviendrait de fait mon nouvel  ID. Ce que je ne veux pas car j'ai peur de perdre tous les achats faits précédemment avec mon vrai  ID (gmail.com).
Si je peux changer et passer sur cette adresse icloud plutôt que Gmail, je le ferai sans souci, mais qu'en sera-t-il de mes achats?


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (26 Juin 2017)

Si je me connecte avec mon adresse icloud.com, pourrais-je changer mon  ID en même temps. Et comment ne pas perdre les achats précédemment faits avec mon ancien  ID (gmail.com)
Je suis tenté de tenter cela, mais je ne veux pas tenter le diable
Des retours?


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (3 Juillet 2017)

Résolu!!!!! Avec l'aide de Apple Support!!!!! J'ai maintenant cette adresse  sur Airmail et Spark..... L'application native Mail est bien, mais elle n'est pas assez ouverte sur les autres apps que j'utilise tous les jours (Things, Fantastical et autres....)


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (3 Juillet 2017)

Comment mettre cette discussion comme résolue?


----------



## r e m y (3 Juillet 2017)

Il faut d'abord donner la solution qui a été trouvée par le support Apple (ça pourrait servir à d'autres....), pour pouvoir passer la discussion en résolue.  [emoji17]


----------

